# 1915 Iver Johnson catalog.



## cyclingday (May 12, 2018)

Although, I'm not fortunate enough yet, to own an Iver Johnson bicycle.
I couldn't resist this neat little 85 page hard bound catalog when it popped up for sale recently.
I guess you could say, the next best thing to owning that bad ass twin cylinder motorcycle, is being able to read about it in an original condition catalog.
Enjoy!


----------

